# using a live pinfish on the surf



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

whats the best rig if i go deep and drop the pinfish off.. 

was thinking of a 4 ounce weight and tying a 2/0 hook paddling out there with him and dropping him off as deep as i can get. maybe i will get a king or red ?


----------



## GrayMan (Mar 17, 2011)

Better odds on a red than a king fishing on the bottom, the kings generally feed higher in the water column. I'd try either a fishfinder rig off a 3 way swivel or a Carolina style rig using one of those sinker slides to clip a pyramid sinker on.


----------

